# Auf Erengrad gehts rund



## Pymonte (8. März 2009)

Bis vor kurzem waren ja einige (wie z.B. ich) skeptisch gegenüber den Servertansfers. Diese Skepsis sollte sich nun spätestens seit gestern gelegt haben.

Mythic + GOA danke erstmal für diese tolle Idee, so viel RvR wie jetzt konnte ich noch nie spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann noch ein dickes danke an unsere geliebten Feinde von der Ordnung, ihr habt mir gestern 2,5 RRänge und fast 40% vom nächsten Level eingebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich will jetzt nciht so viel lamentieren, alle die dabei waren wissen ja worums geht. Die Order ist derzeit vermutlich leicht in der Überzahl *hust* (in allen 3 T4 Gebieten sind jeweils 50-200 Ordler gewesen) und sie haben dadurch sowohl Drachenwacht als auch Praag gelockt. Die erbitterte Schlacht um die Chaoswüste war jedoch einer der Höhepunkte des Abends. Wo gewaltige Massen an Spielern aufeinander trafen und schließlich alles von einer Welle aus Ordnungsspielern hinweggefegt wurde. Man bemerkte die Orderwelle die anrückte übrigens am laggen und ruckeln, das sie wie eine Bugwelle vor sich herzogen. Andererseits wars manchmal auch ganz schön übertrieben (ein ganzer KT um 8 Leute von uns am BO claimen abzuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehrere verzweifelte Versuche BOs einzunehmen oder gar zu locken wurden schnell und brutal unterbunden.  So wurden wir solange zurück gedrängt, bis wir nur in unserem eigenen Warcamp festsaßen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So entschied sich ein Teil des Destro Zergs zum Kadrintal zu gehen und dieses zurückzuerobern (vorher schon den Donnerberg gelockt).

Rückansicht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frontansicht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


des Zergs^^

Das klappte auch ganz gut, da es kaum Widerstand gab, bis auf einen Angriff auf das Südkeep. Allerdings muss man sagen, das sich unsere Gegner so ungeschickt angestellt haben, das ihre Chancen das Keep zu claimen gleich 0 waren.

Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Lordraum (hier nochmal thx@Order ich konnte die Def Quest 3 mal absolvieren^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschließend noch alles im Kadrintal erobert und uns vor dem Warcamp der Order mit einigen Widerständlern rumgeschlagen. Die Chaoswüste wurde an diesem Abend (oder beser gestagt, heute morgen^^) übrigens nicht mehr gelockt. Irgendwie war unser verzweifelter Widerstand wohl doch groß genug.

Alles in allem ein toller und gelungener Abend, möchte hier nochmal allen anwesenden dafür danken. Wir haben viel gelacht und viel gemoscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings könnte die Zerstörung doch noch 1-2 fähige KTs mehr auf dem Server vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: //fixed


----------



## Saray (8. März 2009)

Ja gerstern ging was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr schöne Beschreibung und nette Pics. Freue mich schon sehr auf weitere Schlachten wie diese!


----------



## HGVermillion (8. März 2009)

Viel Spass, ein Großteil dürften die von Helmgart sein, die sind jetzt warscheinlich froh darüber das sie endlich mal richtig viele Gegner haben grüßt mir also: TE, MSNG Fremdenlegion schön, indem ihr sie vermöbelt.


----------



## Pymonte (8. März 2009)

schon fleißig geschehen... vor allem MSNG haben gestern rumgenervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krypt Ator (8. März 2009)

Naja um 04:00 war die unvermeidliche offen... echt Helden diese Ordnung auf Erengrad ...


----------



## Pymonte (8. März 2009)

Krypt schrieb:


> Naja um 04:00 war die unvermeidliche offen... echt Helden diese Ordnung auf Erengrad ...



echt noch offen gewesen? oha, ich dacht ab 2Uhr wärs zuende gewesen... naja ein Grund mehr für Zerstörungsspieler zu uns zu joinen!


----------



## DerTingel (8. März 2009)

da ich immernoch auf middenland rumgammel und mich noch nicht für einen neuen server entschieden habe, lautet meine frage ob auch mal etwas jenseits des riesigen gezerges geht?
ich meine klar, erengrad ist ein sehr gut populierter server, es hört sich reizvoll an, dass man sich aussuchen kann in welchem t4 gebiet man dem kampf beitreten will. aber auch wenn zergen ab und an mal spaß macht, ist es für mich reizvoller in "kleineren"gruppen (max 1kt) was erreichen zu können, oder geht man immer im gezerge unter? 
wie war die situation vor dem servertransfer? und wie ist sie jetzt? und mir ist klar, dass 3tage nach dem transfer noch keine koordinierte vorgehensweise beider fraktionen zu erwarten ist, aber ich denke schon dass sich tendenzen abzeichnen.
mfg


----------



## Wardwick (8. März 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> da ich immernoch auf middenland rumgammel und mich noch nicht für einen neuen server entschieden habe, lautet meine frage ob auch mal etwas jenseits des riesigen gezerges geht?
> ich meine klar, erengrad ist ein sehr gut populierter server, es hört sich reizvoll an, dass man sich aussuchen kann in welchem t4 gebiet man dem kampf beitreten will. aber auch wenn zergen ab und an mal spaß macht, ist es für mich reizvoller in "kleineren"gruppen (max 1kt) was erreichen zu können, oder geht man immer im gezerge unter?
> wie war die situation vor dem servertransfer? und wie ist sie jetzt? und mir ist klar, dass 3tage nach dem transfer noch keine koordinierte vorgehensweise beider fraktionen zu erwarten ist, aber ich denke schon dass sich tendenzen abzeichnen.
> mfg



Also seit dem es Servertransfere nach Erengrad gibt läuft alles drunter und drüber,im  /1 lassen hirnlose alteingesessene Erengrader ihren Frust raus und so siehts auch im ORvR aus.
(Also ein Gebiet wo du nur mit einem kt was bringen kannst gibt es atm. nicht.)


----------



## Prometx (8. März 2009)

Doch wir sind gestern auch so in einem halben KT unterwegs gewesen und bevor der mega zerg in der chaoswüste war führten wir einen schönen klein krieg gegen die Ordnung.
War recht net,und nachher war ein richtig geiler zerg xD
Also ich denke das verhältnis is derzeit relativ ausgeglichen eventuell einbisschen mehr ordler aber die sind auch um einiges mehr ordganisiert.
Aber das wird noch,wir planen mit der Allianz auch organisierte Raids(in zukunft)

Also auf Erengrad gehts wirklich zu jeder zeit ab,von 9 in der Früh bis um 4 in der Früh ^^


----------



## Geige (8. März 2009)

Ja da hast du recht gestern gings richtig rund!

aber ich finde es scheiße,das MNSG auf Erengrad gekommen ist!
Mong´s zergerrei hat schon auf Helmgart genervt und hier bringt er die eh schon waglige
Balance völlig aus dem Gleichgewicht!


----------



## Wardwick (8. März 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht gestern gings richtig rund!
> 
> aber ich finde es scheiße,das MNSG auf Erengrad gekommen ist!
> Mong´s zergerrei hat schon auf Helmgart genervt und hier bringt er die eh schon waglige
> Balance völlig aus dem Gleichgewicht!



Kenn ihn zwar noch nicht richtig,
aber das gequatsche im /1 das er eine Legende sei ging mir schon auf die Socken.


----------



## Rayon (8. März 2009)

Wardwick schrieb:


> Kenn ihn zwar noch nicht richtig,
> aber das gequatsche im /1 das er eine Legende sei ging mir schon auf die Socken.


Jo, eine Mongolegende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ziez (8. März 2009)

ja der Mongo Zerg hat nicht wirklich klug getranst


----------



## Geige (8. März 2009)

du untertreibst!

Mong macht mir meinen spielspaß auf Erengrad kaputt,wenn es wirklich so
bleiben sollte und was mich am stärksten aufregt ist,das er im onlinewelten-forum 
darauf hingewiesen wurde,das auf Erengrad genug Order ist und er doch bitte auf Caroburg gehen soll!
Und was macht er?
Er geht natürlich promt auf Erengrad!
Auch iwie klar auf Caroburg müsste er ja wirklich was von Taktik verstehn und kann nicht
einfach mit seinen 5 Kt´s 5 Destros überrollen!


----------



## Krawuzi (8. März 2009)

Krypt schrieb:


> Naja um 04:00 war die unvermeidliche offen... echt Helden diese Ordnung auf Erengrad ...



Tja doch falscher Server, wir hatten die bereits um 23:00 geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (8. März 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Tja doch falscher Server, wir hatten die bereits um 23:00 geknackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, ich weiss nicht...für mich bedeutet "endgame-content" nicht, dass ich regelmäßig in altdorf stehe und dort die pq abfarme. für mich sind schöne schlachten der endgame content, die hauptstädte sind nur ne nette beigabe. 
und, obwohl ich gerne auf einem orvr server bleiben würde, averland fällt für mich flach, da die destros dort eh schon überlegen sind und ich keine lust habe wieder in der überzahl ohne sinn und verstand alles wegzumoshen...
von daher wäre erengrad schon eine gute wahl. der server scheint relativ ausgeglichen zu sein, evtl leichte vorteile für order, was mich ebenfalls reizen würde. nur mir bringt dauerhaftes gezerge halt keinen spielspaß. man sieht halt den eigenen beitrag nicht wirklich, sondern geht in der masse unter. und WAR bietet meines erachtens ebenfalls eine relativ großen strategischen spielraum was das zonen locken angeht, der im zerg aber nicht ausgenutzt werden kann. 
ich danke aber schonmal für die antworten, evtl können noch ein paar weitere leute ihre erfahrungen posten.
mfg


----------



## Geige (8. März 2009)

nur zergen bringt seit dem patch 1.2 eh nichtmehr soviel!

da ist taktik schon auch wichtig und es wird immer kt´s geben die nicht hirnlos mitzergen,sondern versuchen
im Kleineren Rahmen was zu erreichen!


----------



## Ankar (8. März 2009)

Zitat: Tja doch falscher Server, wir hatten die bereits um 23:00 geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na und wir haben ALtdorf schön gedefft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ihr hättet mal den glänzenden Weg anschauen sollen, der Tankwall war beim ersten angriff schon down, danach hättet ihr den lordraum sehen sollen.....da standen ca 200 Destros drinn, nur im lordraum! und da sagt ein destrso es wäre ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja Averland wird auch bald leer sein ;P


----------



## Nevad (8. März 2009)

Standard auf Averland.. gestern standen wir dann um 1 in Altdorf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> averland fällt für mich flach, da die destros dort eh schon überlegen sind


Schwachsinn!


----------



## Ankar (8. März 2009)

Nevad schrieb:


> Standard auf Averland.. gestern standen wir dann um 1 in Altdorf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo ich stand auch in Altdorf, aber einfach als deffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben aber schön gedefft^^

Doch doch, auf averland sind die destros seid dem CT schön in der überzahl.....wir haben eine Festung eingenommen....ihr 5 (mit Altdorf)


----------



## -Illusion- (8. März 2009)

Ehm will mich jetzt hier net unbeliebt machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber hat net jeder das Recht auf den Server zu gehen auf den er will?? Stand da irgendwo eine Vorgabe von GOA oder Mythic 
das Erengrad zu voll auf Orderseite ist??
Nur weil diese Leute nun später gewechselt sind aus Gründen die ihr wahrscheinlich nett kennt (nehm ich zumindets an) könnt ihr doch niemandem Böse sein (oder seh ich das falsch???) 
Und was hättet ihr gesagt wenn sie als erstes gewechselt hätten??? Und was is mit den Gilden die noch auf Erengard kommen werden??? Sollen die auch weg bleiben??? 
Findet euch damit ab das ihr niemanden der auf erengard wechseln will aufhalten werdet oder könnt wenn er das will auch wenn es in einem Forum steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (bei mir war der Grund das viele bekannte auf Erengrad gewechselt sind mit dennen ich schon lange zusammen MMORPG´s zocke obwohl mich die situation auf carro schon gereizt hätte)
Nix dest®o trotz hoffe ich ihr bzw. wir bekommen uns nett in die Haare und zocken gemüdlich in der Freizeit unser _*SPIEL*_ 

Und wenn man jemanden net mag oder Probleme mit dessen Auffassung vom _*SPIEL*_ hat so kann man das ja auch vernünftig mitteilen. Bin mir fast sicher das in WAR die meisten ein Gruppendenken haben (zumindest konnte ich mit allen bis jetzt gut auskommen)und sich somit auch zumindest Zweckgemeinschaften bilden lassen die viel erreichen können (Wenn man normal miteinander umgeht)

So das war das Wort zum Sonntag!!! In diesem Sinne bis gleich im oRvR gemüdlich Destro kloppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder auf die Nase bekommen mal sehen wie es so läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DerTingel (8. März 2009)

Nevad schrieb:


> Standard auf Averland.. gestern standen wir dann um 1 in Altdorf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa, ich weiss das dort die meinungen auseinander gehen. m.e. hat destro dort eine überzahl,  aber das ist hier auch nicht thema der diskussion, sondern es geht um erengrad. und für MICH fällt averland flach, da ich definitiv nicht dem winning team beitreten will.
mfg


----------



## Slayed (8. März 2009)

Höhrt sich nett an!
Sehr schön geschrieben und die Bilder machen mir noch mehr vorfreude auf WAR.
Und so wie ich es verstanden habe könnte Ehrengard verstärkung auf Destro Seite gebrauchen, gut... fällt mir die Wahl von Server und Seite gleich schonmal leichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Hoffe man sieht sich in 1-2 Monaten mal im T4-Gebiet (hoffe das ORvR gebiet heißt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Geige (8. März 2009)

-Illusion- schrieb:


> aber hat net jeder das Recht auf den Server zu gehen auf den er will?? Stand da irgendwo eine Vorgabe von GOA oder Mythic
> das Erengrad zu voll auf Orderseite ist??


 klar von GOA/Mythic hat es keine vorgaben gegeben wer wo hin soll! (Leider!)

aber mich nervt es einfach ihm wird im Forum 20 mal gesagt,nachdem er selbst extra gefragt hat (!) geh nicht
auf Erengrad wir haben genug Order und was macht er er geht natürlich promt auf Order!

Wenn es zu einm starken ungleichgewicht der kräft in Order richtung kommt 
hat er mir den Spaß eindeutig genommen,da ich nich Hirnlos in einem Mong-zerg
mitrennen will!


----------



## Ziez (8. März 2009)

> Und was hättet ihr gesagt wenn sie als erstes gewechselt hätten???



meine Order-Gilde hätte dann nicht auf Erengrad gewechselt
Wir haben von Middenland getranst in der Hoffnung mit den paar Gilden unserer Destros dann auf nen halbwegs ausgeglichenen Server zu wechseln. Dass dann 2 Tage später der Mongozerg ankommt und hirnlos durch die Tiers rubbelt, konnten wir nicht ahnen und hätten es uns sonst auch erspart.


----------



## joekay (8. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das klappte auch ganz gut, da es kaum Widerstand gab, bis auf einen Angriff auf das Südkeep. Allerdings muss man sagen, das sich unsere Gegner so ungeschickt angestellt haben, das ihre Chancen das Keep zu claimen gleich 0 waren.



Möchte deine Leistung nicht schmälern aber in dem Keep hab ich für einen Instanthot 5 Sek. gebraucht. Als Deffer hat man wohl bei sowas bessere Karten. Da waren wohl mehr Leute beteiligt als es die Spielerlimitierung bei einer Festung möglich macht. Die Leute bekommen Schaden durch die ganzen AE-Dinger und man bekommt sie nicht hochgeheilt.

Ich hab übrigens gestern auch viel Ruf bekommen.


----------



## Pymonte (8. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Möchte deine Leistung nicht schmälern aber in dem Keep hab ich für einen Instanthot 5 Sek. gebraucht. Als Deffer hat man wohl bei sowas bessere Karten. Da waren wohl mehr Leute beteiligt als es die Spielerlimitierung bei einer Festung möglich macht. Die Leute bekommen Schaden durch die ganzen AE-Dinger und man bekommt sie nicht hochgeheilt.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens gestern auch viel Ruf bekommen.



Naja,ich weiß ja was das alles auf die treppe geflogen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir gings allerdings mehr um die Erstürmung der Burg bevor ihr drin wart (habt die Seitentüren ungedefft gelassen, das Öl nicht zerstört usw)

Das im Lordraum dann nix ging war irgendwie klar^^ das war so gut wie unmöglich. 1. ne Mauer aus Tanks durch die man nru sehr schwer durchkommt und 2. natürlich massiver AoE.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber hey, wie heißt es so schön, der Gewinner schreibt die Geschichte^^ Und ich will doch nur ein paar Destros für Erengrad überzeugen ; Davon habt ihr ja dann auch was.

PS: Ja, in den letzten Tagen haben sicherlich beide Seiten gut abgestaubt. So viel wie im RvR abging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (8. März 2009)

Ich habe schon paar mal versucht darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Entscheidung für Erengrad ein Fehler sei.

Es ist einfach viel zuviel Order von Helmgart Transferiert, obwohl der Server vorher schon als ausgeglichen galt und wenn, dann nur leichten Überhang hatte.

Da man zwischenzeitlich dachte, dass der Server Order Hilfe nötig hat und Carroburg als todgeweiht für Ordnung gilt, hat man sich dann letzten Endes doch für Erengrad entschieden.

Da ich meiner Gilde und Alli gefolgt bin, nehme ich nun die erste Wartezeit von bereits einer Stunde in kauf.

Damit müssen wir nun leben, finde die Situation aber sehr bedenklich

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Alwina (8. März 2009)

-Illusion- schrieb:


> Ehm will mich jetzt hier net unbeliebt machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du schon recht nur befürchte ich das GOA/Mythic hier einen kleinen Bock geschossen . 
Falls eine Seite zu unterlegen wird könnte diese den Spass verlieren und entweder auf einem anderen Server neu anfangen oder ganz aufhören .
Es sind einfach zuviele Transfers auf einmal erlaubt worden . Man hätte vielleicht erst weniger erlauben sollen und dann die Entwicklung der Serverpopulation abwarten .

In einem zweiten Schritt hätte man dann nur noch bestimmte Transfers erlauben können (z.B. nur noch destro auf Erengard )

Zu grosse Unterschiede in der Serverpopulation können gerade in einem RVR-Spiel doch sehr den Spielspass verderben .

Aber wer weis vielleicht gibt ja  zum Ausgleich der Serverpopulation demnächst Zwangstransfers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaygan (8. März 2009)

Tja mir viel heute fast was aus dem gesicht als ich lesen muste das der Mongzerg nun unseren server erreicht hat.. hatte die hoffnung das ich das los bin nach daoc ( der ging mir da schon extrem auf die nüsse) ..aber ne man muss ja servertransfer zulassen..und die auch noch darauf lassen.. vielleicht ein anlass um sich ein neues game zu suchen


----------



## Canossaa (8. März 2009)

entschuldigt meine unwissenheit aber was ist bitte ein mong-zerg  ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab zwar daoc gespielt aber diesen begriff kenn ich net ^^ . oder soll das eine anspielung auf "mongo" im sinne von idioten zerg sein ?;>


----------



## minimitmit (8. März 2009)

so wie ich es bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, ist es ein spieler, der denkt er waere der "worldbashor " im warsten sinne des wortes...


----------



## Hillka (8. März 2009)

Hi
Ich glaube Mythic hat sich da ein wenig verrechnet.Erst mal finde ich es super das man die server voll bekommen will aber wenn ich dann sehe das 2 ausgeglichene Server wie Erengard einerseits von Ordnungsgilden aus Helmgart und andererseits Carroburg von destro Gilden überrant wird dann stimmt was nicht........................
Stand Heute Abend

Erengrad Destro Mittel  Ordung Warteliste
Carroburg Ordnung Mittel Destro Hoch

das hätte nicht sein müssen,waren doch beide server recht ausgeglichen.


----------



## Menander (8. März 2009)

Canossaa schrieb:


> entschuldigt meine unwissenheit aber was ist bitte ein mong-zerg  ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mongfevned - Feuerzauberer - Gildenleiter von MNSG - Stickluder von Helmgart Order und scheinbar auch damals in DAoC


----------



## Krypt Ator (8. März 2009)

So mal sehen ob Order in ein paar Minuten das 2. mal an diesem Tag in die Stadt kommt... danke GOA.


----------



## Hillka (8. März 2009)

Krypt schrieb:


> So mal sehen ob Order in ein paar Minuten das 2. mal an diesem Tag in die Stadt kommt... danke GOA.



HI

Bin zwar selber nicht auf Erengard aber kan das gut verstehen.So kann man ein Spiel auch ruinieren............................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (8. März 2009)

Wann ist der nächste Server transfer möglich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann habt ihr auf Erengard einen neuen Schwarzork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin zwar erst lvl20 aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muza (8. März 2009)

bis aufs ork t4 hat die ordnung ja zur zeit alles auf erengrad und die unvermeidliche ist umkämpft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnase (8. März 2009)

und sie stehen wieder in der Stadt


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. März 2009)

Was wir brauchen ist verstärkung auf Erengrad! Die Schlachten sind sicher größer und spektakulärer als früher, nur eben unausgeglichen...


----------



## Gnase (8. März 2009)

und nen stabileren Server!!


----------



## Hillka (8. März 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Was wir brauchen ist verstärkung auf Erengrad! Die Schlachten sind sicher größer und spektakulärer als früher, nur eben unausgeglichen...




Aber genau das macht das Spiel kaputt...................................


----------



## sanschi (8. März 2009)

Leute ich habe ein ganz großes Problem -.-
ich habe mir vorhin den patch geladen und ich bekam diese fehlermedlung "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werde, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben." so also habe ich das Spiel deinstalliert und wiede rneu installiert und den patch neu geladen und jetzt will ich starten und wieder kommt die Meldung.

Kann mir da jemand helfen? Bitte will wieder zokken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Vorraus


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. März 2009)

Hillka schrieb:


> Aber genau das macht das Spiel kaputt...................................



Ich will damit sagen, dass die größere Spielerdichte zwar gut für die Atmosphäre ist, andererseits die Unausgeglichenheit auf Dauer sicher nicht viele Destro an den Server bindet. Insofern hoffe ich, dass viele Destros zu uns stoßen. Denn wenn diese Schlachten ähnlich groß UND ausgeglichen wäre, würde es deutlich mehr Spaß machen.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. März 2009)

Ist doch der alte Fehler mit dem veralteten Dirext X oder? Einfach das neueste Direct X draufhauen und es müsste laufen.


----------



## Punischer240 (8. März 2009)

will ja mal nichts sagen aber wer is den dieser typ/gilde von dem immer  redet?wer zum teufel ist  mong


----------



## sanschi (8. März 2009)

Okay danke ich teste mal

Auch wenn ich eig das neuste drauf habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> will ja mal nichts sagen aber wer is den dieser typ/gilde von dem immer  redet?wer zum teufel ist  mong


Mongfevned ist der Gildenleiter der Größten Ordnungsgilde auf Helmgart gewesen, und hat eigentlich immer den großen Ordnungszerg angeführt, ihm bist du also niemals alleine begegnet, jedenfalls nicht alleine mit nur einer Warband. Und jetzt ist er halt samt anhang auf Erengrad eingetroffen und hat anscheinend wissentlich das Serververhältnis zugunsten der Ordnung verschlimmert.

Und MNSG war die Größte Ordnungsgilde (mit Mongfevned als Leader) auf Helmgart, die den großteil des Zergs bereitgestellt haben.


----------



## Pymonte (8. März 2009)

tja, manche Leute müssen sich halt beweisen wie toll sie sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (8. März 2009)

mh...dan hof ich mal fremden legion und LoD können da dagegen halten sind nämlich auch sehr gute destro gilden...


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. März 2009)

Mongfevned ist ein trottel milde ausgedrückt..

nich wegen seinm spielstil. zerger solls geben, sondernw eil er gesagt hat erengrad order bräuchte seine hilfe nd ist raufgejoint >_<


----------



## Punischer240 (8. März 2009)

das sind die besten die meinen nur weilse ne große gilde haben braucht sie jeder der meint auch dasser den dicksten in der hose hat sowas gabs bisllang nur in wow so ein..schwanzlängenmessen vom feinsten


----------



## sanschi (8. März 2009)

Okay danke Leute läuft jetzt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mir noch kurz jemand sagen wann das nächste Mal Server transfer möglich ist? dann werd eich nämlich emienn Acc wieder aktivieren und auf Destro seite auf Erengad gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (8. März 2009)

is das nicht durchgehend möglich?


----------



## Pymonte (8. März 2009)

ist auf jedenfall immer noch ne Zeit lang möglich.


----------



## Shagkul (8. März 2009)

Fremdenlegion ist ebenfalls eine große Order Gilde von Helmgart......

Man wollte es sich mit Carroburg nicht wieder antun, zwecks Mangel an Zeit, dass man erst die Spieler neu motiviert sich zu wehren und zu organisieren. Da dort laut einigen Aussagen Untergangsstimmung herrscht. Sowie damals auf Helmgart, nur dann konnte man es kippen.

Und es sah kurz mal so aus, als würde Erengrad kippen und man dachte sich dann scheinbar, dass man dies ausgleichen könnte ohne das Gleichgewicht zu zerstören.


War halt leider zum jetzigen Stand der Dinge, eine Fehleinschätzung.

Shagkul

Edit: und meines Wissens wurde sich da lange und ausführlich beraten, auch mit den jeweiligen Servern. Also Hals über Kopf wurde nichts entschieden.

Was nicht heißt es war vielleicht doch ein Fehler

Edit2: dazu kommt noch, dass einige Spieler von Erengrad, als es so aus sah das Destro überhand nehmen könnte, sofort nach Order Verstärkung gerufen haben.
Also denke ich, dass der jetztige Zustand von vielen Faktoren abhängt, inklusive GOA/mythic


----------



## Tomberlin (8. März 2009)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll nun folgende Transfers zu öffnen:

*Ordler:  Erengrad -> Carroburg
Destro:  Carroburg -> Erengrad*

Oder ist da ein Denkfehler?

Das Desaster als Ordler auf Erengrad mag ich mir jedenfalls nicht länger antun. Sinnloses Ruckel-Gezerge in 3-5 facher Überzahl gegen demotivierte, bzw. nicht vorhandene Destros, um dann nach 3-5 Zonenchrashs jeden Tag in der Unv.Stadt zu stehen ist kein gehaltvolles Endgame aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Alwina (9. März 2009)

Tomberlin schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll nun folgende Transfers zu öffnen:
> 
> *Ordler:  Erengrad -> Carroburg
> Destro:  Carroburg -> Erengrad*
> ...



Ansich nicht .
Aber überzeug mal Spieler auf einen Server zu wechseln wo die eigene Seite demotiviert ist .

Aus meiner Sicht ist diese ganze Transferaktion äusserst undurchdacht .


----------



## Ziez (9. März 2009)

Oh man .... vorhin in der Chaoswüste nachgeschaut überall Order .... diue Destros werden von einigen Voll-Mongos am WC becampt. 170 Leute stehen vor der Festung und warten auf Lock, damit man ja nicht rausfliegt. (EPICS!!!11einself) 
Rezzen braucht man nicht sind ja genug Leute da (oder was soll man aus der Schlange die das Order-WC vom Heiler aus verlässt deuten?)
Wäre ich Destro hätte ich mich dort auch nicht blicken lassen. Das war mal hirnloses dummes und langweiliges Zergen, welches fast seine Perfektion gefunden hat. Mir tun die Destros leid. Und derjenige, der behauptet hat, das Erengard von Destroseite aus zu kippen drohte, hat hier grob fahrlässig gehandelt und hat dies nun von Orderseite aus zu verantworten. Ich nehme auch keinem hier ab, dass da von Mongo-(mit der Bongo ~sing~)-Zerg großartig nachgedacht wurde. Spielspass ist was anderes


----------



## Alwina (9. März 2009)

Kann ich so nicht ganz zu stimmen . 
Fahrlässig sicher , aber der einzige der hier grobfahrlässig gehandelt hat ist Mythic/GOA mit dieser ganzen Aktion .

Ich hoffe das sie damit nicht das Anfang vom Ende von WAR eingeleitet haben .


----------



## Salute (9. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem Riesenübergewicht auf Destoseite auf Erengrad aus. Brauchen mehr Order!



Hies es panisch vor ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (9. März 2009)

jeder servertransfer/clustering ist eigentlich der anfang vom ende. wenn es dann noch drei gibt innerhalb von drei monaten oder 6 monate nach release dann mann man beruhigt vom ende eines spieles sprechen.

die nicht vorhandene unterstützung der sogenannten comunity manager spricht auch für sich.
genauso ist es bezeichnend das das forum das schon längst da sein sollte nicht gelauncht wurde, 

ein schelm wer bei all dem böses denkt.


----------



## Ziez (9. März 2009)

> Hies es panisch vor ein paar Tagen.



Und der Aussage eines kleinen Noname-Forentrolls wird dann Glaube geschenkt? 
Ok, dann bin ich auch ein Troll und sage: 
"Die Hypo Real Estate hat die Formel gefunden 'Wie mache ich aus Scheisse Gold', gebt ihnen all euer Erspartes"


----------



## Celebie (9. März 2009)

Hi,

hört sich ja nicht wirklich pralle an die Transferaktion, ich als destruction Spieler (momentan noch Middenland), habe also 
nun die Wahl entweder auf Averland nen destruction winning team join hinzulegen oder auf Erengrad regelmäßig vom Mongozerg niedergemäht zu werden. 

Also das ganze führt bei mir eher dazu Drakenwald mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Oder ist Erengrad nachwievor die beste Wahl für destruction ?

- 

Schade, hätte GOA die Aktion nicht so unüberlegt rausgehauen, hätte man sicher einige Server stabilisieren können.


----------



## Ziez (9. März 2009)

Da ich von Middenland komme und auch wenn du Destro bist (-hust- -hust- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), muss ich dir sagen 

Carroburg = schlechte Wahl
Erengrad = schlechte Wahl, wenn du nicht von einem Mongo niedergezergt werden möchtest

bei Averland und Drakenwald kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, eventuell erstellst du dort mal jeweils nen Twink, gehst in die Hauptstadt und laberst ein wenig mit den dortigen Leuten und/oder schausst dir mal das T4 Gebiet über einen gewissen Zeitraum an


----------



## Celebie (9. März 2009)

Ziez schrieb:


> Da ich von Middenland komme und auch wenn du Destro bist (-hust- -hust-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



von Middenland kann man nicht nach Carroburg,  man hat Averland, Erengrad oder Drakenwald zur Auswahl.


----------



## Ziez (9. März 2009)

Celebie schrieb:


> von Middenland kann man nicht nach Carroburg,  man hat Averland, Erengrad oder Drakenwald zur Auswahl.






> Charaktere auf Middenland, Moot, Solland, Stirland und Wissenland (Offenes RvR) können zu folgenden Servern transferiert werden:
> Averland (RvR)
> Carroburg (normal)
> Drakenwald (normal)
> Erengrad (normal)



http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de385&lang=de


----------



## Krypt Ator (9. März 2009)

Doch, kann man.

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de385&lang=de

Aber leider haben zig Ordergilden von Hergig und Middenland Erengrad zerstört. War doch klar, dass die Masse den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen wird. So ein Transfer muss kontrolliert ablaufen... so ist es einfach bullshit.

Erst war ich Egrimm, dann Middenland, nun Erengrad ... mal sehen wann ich für mein Geld auch mal spielen darf.

Ende April läuft das Abo aus. Wenn sich nichts drastisch ändert war es das für mich ... und sehr viele andere Spieler auch. 

Ob GOA/Mythic/EA das erreichen wollte? Leider wird wie immer dazu von Seiten der Verantwortlichen geschwiegen...


----------



## Berghammer71 (9. März 2009)

Krypt schrieb:


> Doch, kann man.
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de385&lang=de
> 
> ...



Diese Antwort sollte man respektieren, verständlich - Destros stehen auch bei uns regelmäßig vor der Tür.

Gibt gut ruf - aber eingie möchten auch mal Pve machen.


----------



## Celebie (9. März 2009)

hm  also bei mir in der Auswahl für den Zielserver gabs kein Carroburg  
bei keinem meiner chars   
aber ka wieso


----------



## -Illusion- (9. März 2009)

Diese ständige Anfeindung gegenüber einem Spieler ist doch wohl hoffentlich ein Witz!!
In was für einer Welt lebt ihr den oder habt ihr komplett den Sinn zur Realität verloren???

Langsam aber sicher sprengt das den Rahmen des guten Geschmacks!!!
Nehmt Mong seine Gilde und Ally weg Schwups sind vllt. knappe 200 Spieler weg 100 davon die vllt. unter der Woche aktiv spielen! Und das soll der Grund sein warum der Server fast den Geist aufgibt??
Wenn ich nicht lache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man von seitens GOA/Mythic hingeht und Server auflöst (und darauf läuft es nun mal hinaus) muss man einfach mit allen Szenarien rechnen und vorbereitet sein. Das ist ein Unternehmen das Geld mit einem Spiel verdienen will das Unterhalten soll!!!
Das die Unterhaltung bei 1. Bild pro Minute nicht gewährleistet ist, tja was soll ich sagen das dürfte selbst dem größten Affen hier klar sein!!
Dafür sind dort Leute die gutes Geld verdienen!! Durch große Mithilfe von uns _*ALLEN*_!!!!

Überall werden die Foren zugemüllt mit Aussagen die auf hören-sagen aufgebaut sind "Ach Gott das sind 700 Mann die machen den Server kalt" hat einer sich von denen mal mit diesen Leuten im TS auseinander gesetzt?? Lasst mich raten ehm wahrscheinlich nö.  
Einer der Flamer hier jemals sachlich mit Mong oder einem andern gesprochen mom mal überlegen wahrscheinlich nö.
Manche sagen die gingen den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes, was ist mit der Destroseite die alle nach Carro gingen was is mit denen?? Aber hier ließt man nix davon, ach Gott die Bösen Destros.
Was ist mit allen andern Gilden von Herbig, Midden. usw. die auf Erengard gewechselt sind warum sind die nicht nach Carro?? 
Wieso lese ich nicht einmal diese Aussagen, die mittlerweile schon fast zu Hassparollen ausarten, über andere große Gilden die nach Erengrad gegangen sind??
In meinen Augen geht ihr, damit meine ich all diejenigen  die diese Hassparollen von sich geben, den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes. Ach der da sagt was Böses über denn da, hm da bin ich mal dabei!!Auf einen alleine lässt sich gut draufhauen dann nix wie druff!!!
Keine Gilde und kein Spieler egal von welchem Server er kam muss sich solche Aussagen anhören!!

Ich hab auf Erengrad (darf ich das sagen bin auch gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )mit niemandem ein Problem meine Freundschaftsliste hat schnell zuwachs bekommen und hab viele nette Leute getroffen. Die auch nicht verstehen können was hier abgeht. 
Ich kam in ein neues Gebiet und hab mich nicht aufgedrängt und nix aber dann am 2 Tag fing es an "Mach das du Land gewinnst - Was wollt ihr auf unserem Server - Verschwinde aus unserm oRvR" 
*Ironie ein
Habt ihr tatsächlich den Server gekauft?? Is der in Privatbesitz?? Dann bitteschön macht doch was für die Performance denn der Besitzer meines alten Servers GOA/Mythic hat diesen zum Tode erklärt!! *Ironie aus

Versetzt euch einfach mal auch in die Lage der anderen. Ich wollte nicht zu euch auf den Server nein meine alte Heimat Helmgard war schön, zwar bei weitem nicht so viel los aber die Community war klasse!! 
Zack ist man auf einem anderen Server ist man sich Spinne-feind!! 
Alle Gilden die auf Erengard gejoint sind wollten mit Sicherheit nicht den Spielspaß drücken, aber wie soll man einen solchen Transfer gerecht koordinieren??
Wie sollen sich fast 5000 Order alleine von Helmgard absprechen, die andern Server nicht mitgezählt, wenn am ersten Tag an dem der Transfer möglich war fast schon ohne bewegründe zu nennen 30% (grobe Schätzung) weg waren.
Da sind RL-Freunde die wollen weiter zusammen zocken, da sind alt Bekannte die sich schon ewig bekriegen die weiterhin gegeneinander kämpfen wollen, es gibt sogar welche die einfach gerne zusammen spielen und sich somit ihre Freizeit vertreiben wollen und dies weiterhin gemeinsam tun wollen. (solls tatsächlich geben hab ich mir sagen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ja all das sind Gründe wieso wir jetzt in einer so bescheidenen Situation sind!! Und ihr wollt mir erzählen das es eine Person ist mit seiner Gilde (die im übrigen wirklich nicht diese Dimensionen hat wie oftmals gelesen) an allem Schuld ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???
Wartet mal ganz kurz ehm das glaub ich euch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!

Grund ist meines erachtens ein Transfer der im eigentlichen eine wirklich gute Idee war, denn nun gibt es vollere Server und somit mehr Kämpfe auch in kleineren Gebieten und davon lebt WAR.
Schlecht sogar sehr schlecht war wie es abgelaufen ist!!!
Zuerst hätte man den Transfer ankündigen müssen damit sich jeder auf die Situation einstellen kann. Die Zielserver das es bald wohl voller wird, Transferserver darauf wo man hingeht wie man sich koordiniert und natürlich Hilfe von GOA/Mythic zum Beispiel mit Zahlen von aktiv geführten Chars (sind nur Moment Aufnahmen hätten aber viel ausgesagt denn auf Erengard sind mehr Destrochars wie Orderchars registriert)
Das sind nur kleine Dinge die ich hier aufzeigen will jeder der nur ein bisschen darüber nachdenkt sollte das zumindest verstehen.

Aber so hat eben jeder seine Auffassung, in meinen Augen macht man sich lächerlich wenn man solche Dinge von sich lässt.
Das heißt aber nicht das ich was gegen euch habe oder nicht mit euch ingame zusammen Destros kloppen werden! 
Wieso auch ist nur ein Thema in dem man verschiedener Meinung ist!
Schade find ich nur das es wohl Leute gibt die dieses Spiel zum Mittelpunkt ihres Lebens machen und das eben nicht so sehen und andere im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ausgrenzen und vielleicht somit nette Bekanntschaften verstoßen.

Tja in diesem Sinne freu mich auf gemeinsame Schlachten mit jedem von euch und wer eben nicht mit mir zocken will weil ich nicht von Anfang an auf Erengard war der lässt es eben.


So fertig danke für die Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojaan (9. März 2009)

Ich möchte mich hier auch kurz einmischen....sry...aber es geht nicht anders!
Wer die letzten 3 Std. auf Erengrad den /1 Channel in Altdorf verfolgt hat ..weiß was mich bedrückt.
Zuerst einmal...freue ich mich persönlich über jeden neuen Spieler der den Weg..oder die Wahl für den Serverwechesel nach Erengrad gefunden hat.
Mir ist ein voller Server immer lieber, als ein leerer. Wenn nun immo die Order - Seite übergewicht hat ...kann sich das ja auch noch ganz schnell ändern.
Von mir aus ....sind auch Spieler wie Mong willkommen....viele andere werden folgen, oder sind schon da....es war nie anders...weder bei DAoC...noch SONSTWO!
Was mich belastet ist die Diskussion der letzten Stunden IG im /1 Channel von Altdorf.
Hier zerfleischt man sich auf übelster Weise....( NULL NIVEAU ) !!!!!!!!
Der Server Erengrad scheint ..aus Sicht der Order - Seite ..voll zu sein.
Sry.....das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Im T2 Content ging es heute den ganzen Tag, hoch her....sehr ausgeglichen! Ob Destro oder Order....heiße Fights.....ausgeglichen!
Natürlich mag es im T4 Bereich anders aussehen.....und NATÜRLICH auch was die Serverauslastung betrifft. Lags und Disk sind doch wohl keine unbekannten größen wenn große Teile der Fraktionen aufeinandertreffen.....besonders wenn die gegnerische Hauptstadt auf dem Plan steht.....und das noch am WO. zur besten Spielzeit!!!!
Sry...für das gejammere habe ich wenig verständnis. DAS IST.....UND WAR ....IMMER ALLTAG.....IM PVP/RVR!
Was fehlt....und das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung..ist eine Plattform auf der sich beide Fraktionen austauschen können.
Die Order - Seite hätte heute wohl daran getan ihren Disput in einem geeigneten Forum auszutragen, als öffentlich im /1 Channel!!!
Argumente...ala...wir sind die Alli - Führung von Server blabla...usw....zählen da für mich nicht. Streitigkeiten..führt man per PN aus...auf FÜHRUNGSEBENE!!!

Was unter dem Strich bleibt ................................................................................
........................................

________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________





GOA/EA täten gut daran...endlich ihr Forum zu Öffnen...damit genau diese Diskussionen , dort aufgegriffen, bzw. fortgeführt werden.
Hier bei Buffed....ist das nicht möglich!
Solange gut gemeinte Posts.....von EA zwar hier ihren Anfang finden.....aber letztendlich, wohlweißlich...hier ( bei Buffed ) im Sand versickern...schafft das nur unzufriedenheit.
WAR braucht endlich eine Schnittstelle zur Communikation zwischen Spielern und Spielbetreiber!

All meine Hoffnung liegt bei Sterni  ( thx für die offenen Worte bei 4P...hinsichtlich DAoC...a year in a merde ).....und natürlich bei EUCH....ob DESTO oder ORDER......

WAR ist das beste PvP/RvR Spiel was wir für die nächsten Jahre weltweit erwarten dürfen....
Vieles passt mir auch nicht.
 Nur so kann es auch nicht weitergehen....das man sich gegenseitig im /1 Channel  so niedermacht.
Unter dem Strich kostet das Spieler, und das nicht zu knapp!

WAR ist ein feines Spiel.....viel Potential....sehr viel versemmelt!
GOA weiß wie es funktionieren sollte..besonders nach fast 18 Monaten Beta !!!! ( von 6 Jahren RvR in DAoC mit 3 Fraktonen ...ganz zu Schweigen )
Meine Geduld ist auch fast am Ende.....nur wenn wir jetzt auch noch anfangen uns hier gegenseitig zu demotivieren...war alles umsonst.

In diesem Sinne......Zähne zusammen beissen...und weiterhin GEMEINSAM .....die Rübe einschlagen.

Zur Not mit purer Gewalt ;-)

cu...ig


----------



## joekay (9. März 2009)

Order ist mittlerweile wirklich offensichtlich in Überzahl aber ob das jetzt wirklich ein Grund für Destro ist alles hinzuschmeißen? Immerhin war von Unterzahl erst die Rede als Order bei Städtebelagerungen vorgelegt hatte. Als ihr nichtmal 2 Wochen davor erstmals vor Altdorf standet war alles noch in Butter und vollmundige Aussagen zu glorreichen Zukunft der Destros auf Erengrad wurden getätigt, die sich schon vor den Transfers in Rauch aufgelöst haben.

Immerhin gibts Server wo Order von Anfang an in Unterzahl war aber trotzdem Größe gezeigt hat. Destro wälzt sich gerade in Selbstmitleid und hat *bis auf Ausnahmen* einfach nicht die Eier sich zu wehren obwohl sie uns vom locken der wichtigen Zonen abhalten könnten und es bis gestern auch getan haben, zumindest zu den Hauptzeiten. Auch die angeblich allesverschlingende Destro geht also den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und pfeift einfach drauf, hält sich demonstrativ aus dem RVR fern. Hauptsache man hat für die Situation einen Sündenbock und kann auf Transferierer losgehen.

Für die lags können die neuen Spieler nix denn selbst wenn das Verhältnis ausgeglichen wäre aber die Spieleranzahl die selbe gäbe es sie.

Bin mir sicher, dass etwas passiert was euch wieder motiviert aber Respekt habt ihr keinen mehr verdient.

btw: *Es steht 4:1 für Order bei Städtebelagerungen* und gestern stieg der Bereichseinfluss immerhin auf 87 obwohl in der Stadt durch Limitierung Überzahl nichts bedeutet.


----------



## zadros (9. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> btw: *Es steht 4:1 für Order bei Städtebelagerungen* und gestern stieg der Bereichseinfluss immerhin auf 87 obwohl in der Stadt durch Limitierung Überzahl nichts bedeutet.



Du weisst nicht was bei uns momentan ab geht bzw. die ganze Zeit abgegangen ist. Seit Eröffnung von Erengrad sind ca 5-10 elite DAoC Gilden auf Order seite und 2-3 auf Destro Seite gestartet. Von den ehemaligen DAoC Eliten, die auf destro Seite gestartet sind sind bereits 2 zerfallen und das tribunal ist auch eine OPA-Gilde geworden...
Du weisst auch nicht was zwischen den Gilden auf destroseite nach dem ersten Altdorf raid ab ging ... einige "neue" Wargilden sind dem Größenwahn verfallen und die Motivation war schon viele Wochen vorher im Keller.

Order war vor dem servertrans schon im vorteil, vllt nicht durch masse, aber durch anwesenheit... viele destrogilden ( darunter auch das tribunal ) sind eben erwachsene gilden mit spielern die erst gegen abends on kommen und dann auch um 22 uhr schon wieder weg sind wegen Arbeit, Kindern etc.

Das Ungleichgewicht hat sich nun noch mehr verschoben, wie man sieht...
Dazu kommt noch die Tatsache, dass es fast nurnoch Sigmarpriester als Heiler gibt - kein Wunder immerhin kann man destro debuffs völlig in die tonne treten, da diese Siggis dank Taktik bei jedem verdammten grpheal einen curse entfernen.
Diese Taktik ist natürlich game-breaking, aber das interessiert Mythic seit Monaten nicht, denn immerhin sind auf 90% der server destro in der zahlenmäßigen Übermacht nur eben auf dem kleinen Erengrad nicht.


----------



## joekay (9. März 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Du weisst nicht was bei uns momentan ab geht bzw. die ganze Zeit abgegangen ist. Seit Eröffnung von Erengrad sind ca 5-10 elite DAoC Gilden auf Order seite und 2-3 auf Destro Seite gestartet. Von den ehemaligen DAoC Eliten, die auf destro Seite gestartet sind sind bereits 2 zerfallen und das tribunal ist auch eine OPA-Gilde geworden...
> Du weisst auch nicht was zwischen den Gilden auf destroseite nach dem ersten Altdorf raid ab ging ... einige "neue" Wargilden sind dem Größenwahn verfallen und die Motivation war schon viele Wochen vorher im Keller.



Dann habt ihr intern Schwierigkeiten und solltet diese regeln aber keine Ausflüchte suchen. Auf Orderseite läufts nicht unbedingt anders. Kann mich an Neider erinnern, die einzelne Spieler verbal angegriffen haben, weil sie nach dem ersten Städteraid das Invasor-Set fast voll hatten.



zadros schrieb:


> Order war vor dem servertrans schon im vorteil, vllt nicht durch masse, aber durch anwesenheit... viele destrogilden ( darunter auch das tribunal ) sind eben erwachsene gilden mit spielern die erst gegen abends on kommen und dann auch um 22 uhr schon wieder weg sind wegen Arbeit, Kindern etc.



Du glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht, dass Order nur aus Schülern und Arbeitslosen besteht. Insgesamt scheinen Warhammer-Spieler einen reiferen Altersdurchschnitt zu haben.



zadros schrieb:


> Das Ungleichgewicht hat sich nun noch mehr verschoben, wie man sieht...
> Dazu kommt noch die Tatsache, dass es fast nurnoch Sigmarpriester als Heiler gibt - kein Wunder immerhin kann man destro debuffs völlig in die tonne treten, da diese Siggis dank Taktik bei jedem verdammten grpheal einen curse entfernen.
> Diese Taktik ist natürlich game-breaking, aber das interessiert Mythic seit Monaten nicht, denn immerhin sind auf 90% der server destro in der zahlenmäßigen Übermacht nur eben auf dem kleinen Erengrad nicht.



Betrifft bei weitem nicht alle debuffs und ehrlich gesagt würde ich die Taktik gerne eintauschen für einen AE-knockdown den bei Destro 2 Klassen schnell verfügbar haben. Denn der trifft unbegrenzt Spieler im Einflussbereich, die Taktik wirkt bei Gruppenheilung auf maximal 6 Leute. Oder auch den 7 Sek. (!) Moralstun des Jüngers. Aber das haben wir alles schon durch, das Balancing ist nicht das Problem. Zudem bekommt ihr mit dem Spalta eine Klasse, dem das Pendant auf der Orderseite nicht das Wasser reichen kann: 100%(!) reduzierte Heilung für 10 Sek(!) als Moral 4 - bye bye Meatwalls. Zudem eine richtig gute Fertigkeit fürs RVR: Git to da Choppa. Oder wie ich sie nenne: Der Mixer mit automatischer Zufütterung.

Das Verhältnis hat sich vor den Transfers schon dadurch verschoben, weil bei Zerstörung mehr Aufgeber gestartet sind, die auf den schnellen Erfolg aus waren. Bei Order haben wohl weniger Leute aufgehört, weil da wohl auch Leute spielen die am Anfang den vermeintlich herausfordernden Weg gewählt haben als Unterzahl Destro die Stirn zu bieten. Für sowas muss man Charakter haben und Größe zeigen. Für Destro auf Erengrad eröffnet sich diese Chance gerade erst.


----------



## Rorgak (9. März 2009)

Würden auf Averland solche Zustände herrschen würd ich server wechseln oder auch nen Seite spielen die unterlegen ist, mit den 2 neuen Klassen bietet sich diese Gelegenheit.

Auf so einem Server, so wie ihr Erengrad beschreibt, würde ich keine Minute länger verweilen.


P.S.: Hoffentlich kommen keine DAoC Gilden nach Averland ;-)


----------



## zadros (9. März 2009)

ich hab aufgehört weil zeloten im gegensatz zu den beiden imba meele heilern nutzlos waren - nun mit 1.2 hab ich wieder angefangen und bin nichtmal mehr als rezzbot zu gebrauchen weil auch die ae grp heal spammer nun 3 sek rezz's haben ...

ich kann nur von meiner gilde sprechen und da hat niemand wegen balancing etc. aufgehört - noch nicht ... viele jünger würden gern ihre offensiven fähigkeiten für 25% mehr heal nach abwehr eines schlages/zauber und den grppurge gegen massen maschinisten + BW haben anstatt die buggy immunity timer fähigkeiten... inzwischen skillen auch viele marauder keinen ae knockdown mehr weil er einfach zu oft durch immunity timer einfach wertlos ist

WE wurden mit dem patch völlig verändert die meisten müssen sich umgewöhnen / umskillen um überhaupt noch gezielt schaden zu machen - die keule hat dabei nicht die standard WE getroffen sondern jene die wirklich gut spielen konnten!
standard WE werden jetzt einfach die AE taktik rein haun und nurnoch AE spammen.

Das eigentliche problem ist, dass wir heiler alle mit single purge beschäftigt sind, da es viel zu viele AE dot maschinisten/bw gibt und es immer mehr maschis werden... irgendwann kann man gegen die 5-10fach stackenden dots nicht mehr anheilen egal ob man 2 oder 3 heiler in der grp hat


es waren bereits vor dem transfer abends zur prime time an manchen tagen mehr leute on ( destro niedrig, order mittel ) und leider ist die rvr teilnahme von vielen destros wegen gruppen wie den noricum sg's und sämtlichen anderen fotm AE + 2 WP gruppen sehr gering geworden.


----------



## Salute (9. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Für sowas muss man Charakter haben und Größe zeigen. Für Destro auf Erengrad eröffnet sich diese Chance gerade erst.




Natürlich kommen die schlauen Sprüche erst dann, wenn man sich in einer besseren Position befindet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheinbar hat Mythik/GOA zu wenig Weitsicht, um sich vorstellen zu können das so eine Aktion von manchen Spielern für die eigene Zwecke ausgelegt werden kann. Ich kann gut die Leute verstehen, die keinen Bock mehr auf so eine Art Managment haben.


----------



## WarNuts (9. März 2009)

Wir sind mit 'ner kompletten Allianz (wahrscheinlich die größten Allianz) von Middenland auf Erengrad gegangen.
Vorher haben unsere Leader mit den größten und bekannten OrderGilden auf Erengrad Kontakt aufgenommen und nachgefragt wie es aussieht. Diese haben ganz klar gesagt, dass Destruction hier in Unterzahl ist und dringen benötigt wird.

Geasgt getan...

... es konnte ja niemand Ahnen, dass auch alle Order von Middenland mit auf Erengrad geht.


----------



## Gumja (9. März 2009)

Wenn man sich das hier so durchliest, kann man echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln...
Alte Elite DAoC Gilden... Mega Gilden mit mindestens 200 Mitgliedern...
Mongzerg vorm Destro WC in Chaoswüste...
Beleidigungen im 1er und 2er Chat von den "Alteingesessenen" Ordlern gegenüber den Neuen, die soweit unter der Gürtellinie sitzen das sie schon nicht mehr nur braun stinken...

Elite... ist hier niemand... und wer das von sich selbst behauptet, sollte lieber ganz schnell einen Doktor aufsuchen...
Meistens sinds die "Neider" die andere als "Elite" bezeichnen...

Megagilden mit 200 Mann... soso... 
Ich kenn keine Helmgartgilde die aktiv 200 Leute zusammen stellen kann... nicht mal der Mongfevned schafft das mit seiner Gilde... Sicher... Chars hat er so viele in seiner Gilde... aber aktive Member sinds vielleicht gerade mal 80... und das auch nicht durchgehend!

Mongzerg vorm Destro WC in der Chaoswüste?
Ich lach mich gleich tot... Ich bin gestern den halben Nachmittag und bis kurz vorm zweiten Festungsraid im Mongzerg gewesen...
Der übrigens nicht aus 200 Mann bestand... sondern gerade mal aus 3 bis 4 mehr oder weniger gefüllten Kriegstrupps (die meiste Zeit) mit Heilermangel bestand...
Wir waren in Praag als es geloggt wurde, sind dann nach Drachenwacht, bis es geloggt wurde und dann nach Donnerberg, als es hieß, Caledor wird demnächst geloggt... 
Als wir in Caledor aufschlugen und die Zone geloggt wurde, kam Mong mit seinem Zerg gar nicht mehr rein in die Festung... weshalb wir dann rüber in die Chaoswüste sind...
Dort war zu dem Zeitpunkt ALLES in rote Farbe getaucht und die paar Ordler die da waren, ließen sich sinnlos von den zwei bis drei Destro KTs abfarmen, die da rumrannten...
Also ham wir die beiden südlichen BOs geholt, während einige der "Alten" Erengrad ordler den Norden klar machten und dann vor dem Destro WC Stellung bezogen, während die 3 bis 4 Mong KTs die meiste Zeit nix anderes taten als an den 4 BOs zu stehen und zu warten...
Wir haben nicht gekämpft... nur gewartet... Als dann der Destrozerg versuchte die "alten" vorm Destro WC wegzubügeln und die Beleidigungen, das wir, bzw. der Mongzerg ja für den Lag verantwortlich wäre, immer lauter wurde... ham wir sogar die Zone verlassen und sind wieder rüber zum Donnerberg...
10 Minuten später war die Chaoswüßte geloggt und nu ratet mal, wer NICHT bei demn zweiten Festungsraid dabei war... Richtig... wieder die KTs von Mong!

Und die ganze Zeit über durften sich die Mitglieder der Mong KTs im 1er und 2er Chat beleidigungen in ihre Richtung anhören, für die manch einer einen Ban verdient hätte...


----------



## Lari (9. März 2009)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=375328
falls es jemanden interessiert. Da hats wer verbockt...


----------



## soefsn (9. März 2009)

Was ist denn das für eine UI die der Thread ersteller da drauf hat ?


----------



## HGVermillion (9. März 2009)

Das ist das Sanctury Interface aus der WAR Show, schau mal in die Kommentare der Show, dort haben einige Leute den Link auf Warhammeralliance gepsotet, das interface ist allerdings auf English, musst also vorher in der Config etwas rumpfuschen um es problemlos zum laufen zu bekommen.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Da hats wer verbockt...


Oh ja, mal gucken wir sich das wieder einrenken wird.


----------



## Alwina (9. März 2009)

-Illusion- schrieb:


> Diese ständige Anfeindung gegenüber einem Spieler ist doch wohl hoffentlich ein Witz!!
> In was für einer Welt lebt ihr den oder habt ihr komplett den Sinn zur Realität verloren???
> 
> Langsam aber sicher sprengt das den Rahmen des guten Geschmacks!!!
> ...



Die Anfeindungen gegenüber neuen Spielern gehören sich nicht , schliesslich können die nichts dafür das ihr Server geschlossen wird .
Aber leider gibt es nunmal Leute deren geistiges Niveau nicht all zu hoch ist .

Eine Absprache ist noch nicht mal unbedingt nötig .
Gerade bei einer gewachsenen Community spricht sich doch recht schnell rum wohin die einzelnen Gilden wechseln und die anderen ziehen auch ohne Absprache nach.


----------



## Lari (9. März 2009)

Wenn GOA auf Zack wäre:
Transfer der Order auf Carroburg ermöglichen, bzw. Destru von Carro auf Erengrad.
Jeder Tag ohne einen solchen Transfer wird Abos kosten.


----------



## Gunbart (9. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn GOA auf Zack wäre:
> Transfer der Order auf Carroburg ermöglichen, bzw. Destru von Carro auf Erengrad.
> Jeder Tag ohne einen solchen Transfer wird Abos kosten.



wenn man sich die verhaltensweisen mancher Spieler anschaut, ist es vielleicht garnicht so schade wenn ein paar abos gekündigt werden.
vielleicht tritt dann ja etwas ruhe ein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (9. März 2009)

traurig traurig.....ein halbes Jahr und schon ist im Chat was los :-( und dann nur mist.


----------



## zadros (9. März 2009)

Gunbart schrieb:


> wenn man sich die verhaltensweisen mancher Spieler anschaut, ist es vielleicht garnicht so schade wenn ein paar abos gekündigt werden.
> vielleicht tritt dann ja etwas ruhe ein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die leute die kündigen sind leider eben die die dafür gesorgt haben, dass man auf erengrad anständiges ausgewogenes RvR ohne kreiselei hatte...
sinnlostransfers sind schuld ein paar WTJ aber sicher nicht der großteil der transferer - die wollten eigentlich nur weiter irgendwo ihr spiel spielen und spaß haben
flames haben die transferer nicht verdient.

Mythic/GoA hats verbockt und die Leute auf Erengrad lassen zum Großteil ihren unmut leider an den "neuen" aus ...


----------



## deccpqcc (9. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn GOA auf Zack wäre:
> Transfer der Order auf Carroburg ermöglichen, bzw. Destru von Carro auf Erengrad.
> Jeder Tag ohne einen solchen Transfer wird Abos kosten.



lari du enttäuschst mich. wie lange kennst du goa ?
überleg noch mal was sie tun werden.
na also.
order auf erengrad, destro auf carroburg :-)


----------



## Salute (9. März 2009)

Gunbart schrieb:


> vielleicht tritt dann ja etwas ruhe ein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zuviel von solcher "Ruhe" ist aber nicht besonders "Lebensfördernd" für das Spiel. Und das wird sicherlich bald eintretten, da kommen ja für so manchen noch andere Gründe (aktuelle klassen Balance z.B.) dazu.

Ich für mein werd erstmal das Abo am 14.03. auslaufen lassen, da ich eh für ne Woche weg muss. Mal sehen wie es sich danach dann alles so etwickelt.


----------



## Alwina (9. März 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Zuviel von solcher "Ruhe" ist aber nicht besonders "Lebensfördernd" für das Spiel. Und das wird sicherlich bald eintretten, da kommen ja für so manchen noch andere Gründe (aktuelle Balance z.B.) dazu.
> 
> Ich für mein werd erstmal das Abo am 14.03. auslaufen lassen, da ich eh für ne Woche weg muss. Mal sehen wie es sich danach dann alles so etwickelt.



Werde mein Abo auch erstmal auslaufen lassen .
Vielleicht möchte Mythic ja sogar das viele Leute ihr Abo auslaufen lassen
Man kann  einem Spiel auf viele Arten den Todesstoss geben .


----------



## Ziez (9. März 2009)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Wir sind mit 'ner kompletten Allianz (wahrscheinlich die größten Allianz) von Middenland auf Erengrad gegangen.
> Vorher haben unsere Leader mit den größten und bekannten OrderGilden auf Erengrad Kontakt aufgenommen und nachgefragt wie es aussieht. Diese haben ganz klar gesagt, dass Destruction hier in Unterzahl ist und dringen benötigt wird.
> 
> Geasgt getan...
> ...




Dir ist schon klar, dass das den Server nicht gekippt hat? 
Middenland hatte nicht wirklich was an Order zu bieten.
Bis Sonnabend Nachmittag zeigte der Server Tendenzen ausgeglichen zu sein ... bis ein gewisser Zerg eintraf


----------



## Gunbart (9. März 2009)

Ziez schrieb:


> Bis Sonnabend Nachmittag zeigte der Server Tendenzen ausgeglichen zu sein ... bis ein gewisser Zerg eintraf



Immer und immer wieder die gleiche Leiher.

ich warte ja noch auf den Tag wo mich ein pöbelnder Mob mit Fackeln und Mistpforken aus Altdorf rausschmeisst. 

das erinnert ja fast an Progrome


----------



## Ziez (9. März 2009)

> ich warte ja noch auf den Tag wo mich ein pöbelnder Mob mit Fackeln und Mistpforken aus Altdorf rausschmeisst.


wäre ein enttes Feature


----------



## Garet Jax (9. März 2009)

DieOrder-Spieler die schon vor dem Transfer wussten, dass sie auf einem Server gehen, wo die Oder in Überzahl ist, werden bestimmt nicht freiwillig auf einen anderen Server wechseln, auch wenn diese Möglichkeit gegeben werden würde - die scheinen Spaß am Wechrubbeln zu haben. Genau so natürlich sieht es auf Destroseite aus.

Die einzige Möglichkeit dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben ist es meiner Meinung nach, ein Rollback Stand vor dem Transfer durchzuführen und anschließend ein kontrollierten Transfer durchzuführen.

Klar wird das von den meisten dann nicht gut aufgenommen werden - aber ein Ende mit Schrecken ist immer noch besser als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.

Grüße

Garet Jax

Ach ja, ich bin Destro-Spieler auf Erengrad und habe nur den Samstag Abend miterlebt. Sonntag muss ja dann die Hölle gewesen sein :-)


----------



## Hillka (9. März 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> die leute die kündigen sind leider eben die die dafür gesorgt haben, dass man auf erengrad anständiges ausgewogenes RvR ohne kreiselei hatte...
> sinnlostransfers sind schuld ein paar WTJ aber sicher nicht der großteil der transferer - die wollten eigentlich nur weiter irgendwo ihr spiel spielen und spaß haben
> flames haben die transferer nicht verdient.
> 
> Mythic/GoA hats verbockt und die Leute auf Erengrad lassen zum Großteil ihren unmut leider an den "neuen" aus ...




Hai

Natürlich wurde da was verbockt .Ob das allerdings ein Grund ist um gleich hinzuschmeissen wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Ich denke es gibt genug Gilden denen die momentane Situation nicht passt und die die Möglichkeit eines erneuten Serverwechsels nutzen würden.Welcher normalen Ordergilde auf Erengard macht auf dauer das Überzahl Spiel denn Spass?


----------



## DA5x2000 (9. März 2009)

ich spiele jetzt ca 2 monate nicht mehr aber was ist denn mit dem gefürchteten neomi tribu zerg ?? existiert  der nicht mehr ???


----------



## zadros (9. März 2009)

DA5x2000 schrieb:


> ich spiele jetzt ca 2 monate nicht mehr aber was ist denn mit dem gefürchteten neomi tribu zerg ?? existiert  der nicht mehr ???



neomi hat keine lust mehr auf orga - des ist einfach zu viel stress und ich kanns verstehen ausserdem war das zone lock system fürn popo, naja nun mit dem domination system wollte er glaub wieder orga, aber die transfers haben uns alle für "account auslaufen lassen" umgestimmt


----------



## DA5x2000 (9. März 2009)

ja, klingt alles sehr spassig zurzeit. ich war eigentlich kurz davor mein acc zu reaktivieren aber ich glaub das lassen wir unter dem umständen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt einfach zurück nach avalon die hibs können jegliche verstärkung brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. März 2009)

Möchte immer wieder darauf hinweisen Leute es ist möglich sich zuwähren die Großen Gilden auf seiten der Order wie Zerstörung schließen sich da an!

Komplettes Open RVR und SZ Boykott !

Man muss die Leute treffen wo es weh tut! stonieren des Abos


Bin ja mal gespannt ob es ne offi. erklärung geben wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xLUKEx (9. März 2009)

ich habe wow seid release gespielt (zwar immerwieder pausiert und neu angefangen) und es hat mir ganz gut gefallen...
ich habe hellgate london gespielt, und fand es scheiße.....
ich habe guild wars gespielt (hats mit ziemlich angetan das spiel aber auf dauer bissi öde)
...ja ich habe sogar age of conan gespielt...(10 mins oda so xD)

dann eine "wendepunkt" in meinem sagen wir mal online-leben: ich habe mit meiner sigmarpriesterin den ersten mob umgehauern und gewusst: damn yeah-that is it!!!
habe sie bis lvl 15 gespielt und dann nen weißen löwen erstellt (mittlerweile lvl11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
btt...

was mir an neuen "pvp-spielen" gefällt ist das neu entdecken der klassen, gebiete, blabla..was auch der grund war warum ich mit wow aufhörte: blizzard hat halt nach kA 4? jahren einen großen schritt zurück gemacht und ein ziemlich gutes spiel verkackt ( pls flamed mich nicht, ist mein erster post und soll MEINE meinung widerspiegeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich habe es geschafft meine mitbewohner und paar kumpels dazu zu bewegen auch WAR anzufangen ( JA sie sind mittlerweile so süchtig wie ich :> ) und JA wir haben spaß an dem spiel auch wenn es anfangs bisschen unfertig rüberkam aber fakt ist, dass ALLE mmorpg´s mal klein (bzw eher unfertig) angefangen haben und das was ich da lesen "muss" mir doch irgendwie auf die nüsse geht!!!!! (wollte eigentlich nur nachsehn was mit war-patcher abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

dachte bis eben das in WAR ziemlich vernünftige leute rumrennen, da die kids eh alle zu wow-addicted sind und dann seh ich nen threat der 5+ seiten lang ist wo auf einem spieler!!!!(shit, das ist auch nur ein mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) rumgehackt wird weil er wahrscheinlich nur das beste für seine kumpels, gilde oder was auch immer wollte -.- reißt euch doch zusammen mosht paar destros oder eben ordies (in den meisten fällen am besten euch selbst um mal wieder klarzukommen) und habt spaß...oder zahlt ihr zum heulen??

werde auf jeden fall meine löwin hochzocken, und wenn ich dann merke das hier cht zuviele assis rumgurken die jemanden beleidigen (ohne wirkichen grund) werd ich wieder meine kleine undead-priesterin rauskramen und mich von paladinen und gimprittern vermöbeln lassen müssen...
 ( seid es buffed.de gibt gucke ich immer wieder für infos usw. ins forum->musste nie nen acc machen weil ich immer gefunden hab was ich brauchte, aber der flame musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

rechtschreibfehla dürfta behalten


mfg euer etwas ensetzter luke ...


----------



## Pzynom (9. März 2009)

grrr, sorry falscher Thread.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (9. März 2009)

Mist -.-

Ich hab erst vorige Woche Server gewechselt (von Egrimm Auf Erengrad, auf Zerstörungsseite) weil ich mir dachte, da sieht es ziemlich ausgeglichen aus xD
Naja, aber wenn das atm doch eher mies aussieht, werde ich zuerst Dawn of War 2 zocken,  bevor ich mich wieder ins Getümmel stürze >.<


----------



## HappyChaos (9. März 2009)

auch wenn ich es sicherlich verdammt bereuen werde,ich werd wahrscheinlich auf erengard mit destro wechseln,ich brings nicht übers herz,meinen schwer gelvlten order char auf carro zu löschen...


----------



## Silaria (9. März 2009)

Sagt mal, geht es hier um ein Spiel oder um die Zukunft eurer Familien oder die derzeitige Wirtschaftskriese?
Sind große Schlachten nicht das Salz in der Warhammersuppe? 
Ist es denn besser wenn 3,5 Xes gegen 4,4 Ysylons den Hinterraum eines Stallgebäudes verteidigen, 
oder wenn Schlachtzüge aufeinander treffen und so richtig was los ist?
Ich persönlich spiele lieber auf einem Server auf dem etwas los ist, egal ob ich nun verteidige oder angreife.
Was hab ich persönlich schon zu verlieren? Nichts, im Gegenteil, ich habe Spaß wenn ich Gegner habe und kämpfen kann und genau das ist für mich der Grund zu spielen.

Für alle die hier weinen schlage ich vor zwei Server aufzumachen: Auf einem dürfen nur die Order und auf dem anderen nur Destro. Dorthin können dann alle, die nur Spielspaß haben wenn sie nie verlieren und immer gaaaaanz vorne sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. März 2009)

Klar machen Große Schlachten Spass, aber da muss dann auch für einen Fraktion Chancen bestehen zu gewinnen, spätestens bei einer 2:1 Übermacht auf dem Schlachtfeld wird es noch richtig schwer zu gewinnen. Und das als Dauerzustand frustet halt.


----------



## Silaria (9. März 2009)

Naja, ich denke nicht, das man nach der kurzen zeit schon von einem Dauerzustand reden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube es wird sich mit der Zeit ausgleichen. Also mal abwarten und Schwerter polieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chabnang (9. März 2009)

Zu den problemen gehört nicht nur die unausgeglichenheit, sondern auch die spielbarkeit.

Und bei den momentanen lags........finde jedenfalls ich es unspielbar. Ich würde die gegnerische warband ganz gerne sehen bevor sie mich durchfickt, nur ist das nicht immer der fall momentan.

Mfg


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (9. März 2009)

Ich war bis ebend bei nem Kumpel, der noch ´n aktiven Acc und einen Char auf Erengrad hat (Orderseite). Das PvP ist auf dem Server echt lächerlich. Hab in 6 Stunden nicht einen Burgangriff gesehen, der gg eine Def erfolgreich durchgeführt wurde. Es wurde geducked ohne Ende. Das war pures PvE - dickstes Kreisraiden ever.

Dazu kam noch Peinlichkeiten wie Wipe am PvE-Burgherren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ja viel auf Averland geschimpft. Aber dieser Server ist nur peinlich.

Wie man Order zocken kann ist mir btw. sowieso ein Rätsel, hehe.

MfG


----------



## Maguerita (9. März 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Fremdenlegion ist ebenfalls eine große Order Gilde von Helmgart......



So groß sind wir nicht, wenn es hoch kommt, sind wir ca zwischen 25 - 35 Mitspieler, die täglich abends online sind. 
Ehrlich gesagt, ich vermisse Helmgart ziemlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , klar sind die vielen großen Schlachten toll, doch Erengrad ist nichts gegenüber der Gemütlichkeit und Freundlichkeit der Leute von Helmgart. Klar wir waren ein kleiner Server (das ist mir erst nach dem Wechsel bewusst geworden), doch das Klima untereinander hatte größtenteils gestimmt, was man momentan von Erengrad nicht behaupten kann. 
Btw. die Zerstörung sollte sich wirklich mal die Streikbrecher vorknöpfen, die so fröhlich die Ordnung in Praag niedermetzelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Chabnang (9. März 2009)

Maguerita schrieb:


> So groß sind wir nicht, wenn es hoch kommt, sind wir ca zwischen 25 - 35 Mitspieler, die täglich abends online sind.
> Ehrlich gesagt, ich vermisse Helmgart ziemlich
> 
> 
> ...



Erengrad war bis vor ein paar tagen eigentlich recht gemütlich und freundlich.
Aber wenn ich noch 5 leute aus 5 anderen gilden höre die "nur" mit 25-35 mitspielern gewechselt haben kotz ich.

Mfg


----------



## Shagkul (9. März 2009)

Chabnang schrieb:


> Erengrad war bis vor ein paar tagen eigentlich recht gemütlich und freundlich.
> Aber wenn ich noch 5 leute aus 5 anderen gilden höre die "nur" mit 25-35 mitspielern gewechselt haben kotz ich.
> 
> Mfg



Musste gerade lachen, Du hast schon recht, 10 Gilden zu je 25 aktiven Member… das allein summiert sich ja schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube das wird ab und an unterschätzt


----------



## Pente (10. März 2009)

Aktuelle Serverbilanz von heute Abend zur Prime-Time (19:00-24:00 Uhr)

*Carroburg (Core):* Ordnung (mittel) - Zerstörung (voll)
*Erengrad (Core):* Ordnung (voll) - Zerstörung (hoch)
*Drakenwald (Core):* Ordnung (mittel) - Zerstörung (mittel)
*Averland (Open RvR):* Ordnung (mittel) - Zerstörung (mittel)
*Huss (RP-Core):* Ordnung (niedrig) - Zerstörung (niedrig)

Erengrad und Carroburg gehören mittlerweile zu den meist bevölkerten deutschen Servern. Das Ordnungs-Zerstörungs Verhältnis auf Carroburg ist schon extrem. Carroburg kann wirklich massiv Unterstützung auf Seiten der Ordnung gebrauchen. Erengrad braucht noch etwas Support auf Seiten der Zerstörung jedoch ist es mit "Hoch" auch schon sehr gut besucht.

Grundlegend einfach mal versuchen die ganzen Gilden unter einen Hut zu bringen und die nächsten Tage und Wochen nutzen um die Communities der einzelnen Server und Fraktionen neu zu formieren und organisieren. Einige Gilden haben wirklich sehr unvorteilhaft gewechselt aber naja Fluchen und Jammern hilft da nun wohl auch nicht mehr. Einfach das Beste darauß machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thobadin (10. März 2009)

Tomberlin schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll nun folgende Transfers zu öffnen:
> 
> *Ordler:  Erengrad -> Carroburg
> Destro:  Carroburg -> Erengrad*
> ...



da ist ein denkfehler. wenn nämlich zu gleichen teilen Ordler:  Erengrad -> Carroburg und Destro:  Carroburg -> Erengrad wechseln, dann gibts genau die selben zustände.

wenn, dann sollte man Destro:  Carroburg -> Erengrad zugänglich machen. 
oder eventuell Ordler:  Erengrad -> Averland. schliesslich macht die order ja hier im forum werbung für ihren server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer glaubt, dass die situation auf Erengrad und Carroburg vergleichbar ist, der irrt gewaltig.
vielleicht sind auf Carroburg mehr destros als order im rvr unterwegs, diese sind aber nicht in mega zergs unterwegs, sodass durchaus kämpfe von max 2 WBs die regel sind, soweit ich das im T4 zur prime time mitbekommen hab.
auf solche massenzergs mit 3+ WBs kann ich gut verzichten.

und zum vorpost:

ein montagabend ist sicher nicht repräsentativ.
zumal wir als order gut in caledor standen. und das trotz dieser statistik.
bitte nun keine panikaktionen.


----------



## Paladin77 (10. März 2009)

Mein Gott, was regen sich hier so viele darüber auf was grade abgeht? Der Tansfer ist grade mal seit ein paar Tagen möglich. Irgendeine Entscheidung musst man ja wohl zunächst mal treffen, auf welchen Server man mit seiner Gilde wechselt! 

Nur weil aktuell auf Erengrad Order scheinbar in der Überzahl ist herrscht bei den Destros Untergangsstimmung... nach nicht mal einer Woche!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dadurch, das viele anfangen zu streiken, davon wird die Situation auch nicht besser! Bedankt euch vieleicht auch mal bei den Massen an Destros, die nach Carro gewechselt sind! Die haben es genauso gemacht.

Der einzige, der hier was verbockt hat, das ist GOA/Mythic mit dieser deutlich überstürzten und unüberlegten  Transferaktion. Vor allem Helmgart dicht zu machen, ist mir (und nicht mir allein) nicht so recht verständlich. Aber was passiert ist und offenbar sein musste, ist nun mal geschehen. Ich hab auch auf Helmgart gezockt und bin nach Erengrad (Order). Da ich nur sehr unregelmäßig on sein kann wegen Schichtdienst, hab ich mich eben auch für den Server entschieden, der auf Orderseite etwas stärker war zu dem Zeitpunkt.

Jetzt im Chat auf den armen Schweinen rum zu hacken, dir notgedrungen und kurzfristig ihre angestammten Server von heute auf morgen verlassen mussten, ist unter aller Kanone! (und so wirklich angekündigt war das von GOA nicht, eher von heut auf morgen)

Was erwartet ihr denn von den Leuten? Das sie ihren Account kündigen und aufhören zu spielen, nur damit es auf den verbliebenen Server nicht zu Lags kommt und die schön ausgeglichen bleiben? Nicht wirklich, oder? Die bezahlen genauso Geld zum zocken wie ihr auch! Was hättet ihr gemacht, wenn Carro oder Erengrad dicht gemacht worden wären. Ihr hättet sicher auch versucht, mit eurer gesamten Ally gemeinsam gewechselt und zwar auch so schnell wie möglich! Also alle mal bitte in sich gehen und an die eigene Nase fassen!

Wartet doch erst mal ab, bis die ganze Geschichte abgeschlossen ist und wirklich ALLE Spieler der totgeweihten Server neu verteilt sind. Ist doch völlig klar, das im Moment erst mal das totale Chaos herrscht! Denke mal auch, das GOA nach den Serverschließungen neue Transfers anbieten wird, um das Gleichgewicht etwas zu stabilisieren.

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Streiken oder Account kündigen! Das wird nur bewirken, das hier am Ende nur noch ne Handvoll Spieler bei WAR übrig bleiben werden und das Spiel als solches kaputt geht! 
*ironie on* Und wenn am Ende dann nur noch ein deutschsprachiger Server wegen Spielermangel übrig bleibt, dann würde ich nicht darauf hoffen, das der ein ausgeglichenes Kräfteverhältnis haben wird *ironie off*

Außerdem: "Viel Feind, viel Ehr"
In diesem Sinne, erst mal Bälle flach halten und abwarten.

Gruß Paladin


----------



## Berrur (10. März 2009)

Nun denn doch mal ein statement anderer art:

Ich habe keine Ahnung wer von welchem Server aus welchen Gründen kommt, ich weis nur das ich als Order Spieler von Middenland komme und wir schon seit einer ganzen weile auf Erengard am Twinken und uns umschaun waren. Das Zahlenverhältniss seit release war einfach so schlecht das man als order mit seinen 10 mann die man mit ach und krach zusammen bekam innerhalb von 2 Minuten von 2 Destro Warbands platt gewalzt wurde.

Dies trieb immer mehr leute in den PvE Content und die destros hatten nicht nur die Überzahl sondern dadurch auch die übermacht. Anfangs war damit klar: Auf Erengrad transen und fin. Ein paar alte Feinde haben in diese Richtung ihre Segel gesetzt genauso wie.... einige verbündete im Kampf gegen die destros.

Allgemein wurde man gut aufgenommen da schon Kontakt zu ein zwei Gilden bestand und alles war OK. 

Nun war dieses Supergau Wochenende mit Warteschlangen, lags und 2 IC raids da und plötzlich schreien alle durch die bank weg. Dies kann ich verstehen (Auser bei den Destro Gilden denen die eigene medizin nicht schmeckt die von Middenland getranst haben, wobei diese nicht die Schlimmsten waren sondern ansich versierte Leutchen die sich um Faires Spiel bemüht haben) anchvollziehen und den Umstand das das verhältniss so gekippt ist wie es gekippt ist auch zähneknirschend hinnehmen.

ALLEN weiteren Trubel, das gejammere und gemosere und die anfeindung an neue Spieler auf dem Server (welche mir gegenüber bissher garnicht stattfand in so fern unter hören sagen einzustufen) find ich einfach nur lächerlich. Ich Spiel seit release gegen eine gefühlte 1:2 übermacht (großzügig bemessen) und hier weinen die Leute nach 2 Tagen, da kann ich nur den kopf schütteln über die jammernden order spieler sowie über die jammernden destro spieler. Die Transferaktion ist sicher noch nicht zu ende und wird weiter gehen da das ungleichgewicht das transferiert wurde ausgeglichen wird. 

WENN GOA nun den finetunig schritt macht und die Serverkapazitäten ausgleicht, sprich n paar ordler hierhin n paar destros da rüber dann wird die ganze Sache gut. Allen anderen leuten die nach 2 tagen das jammern anfangen kann ich nur raten erstmal gute miene zum bösen Spiel zu machen, GOA direkt anzugehen (hilfeformular) oder sich geordnet an die Community manager zu wenden (selbst die können 500 emails mit dem selben betreff und inhalt nicht ignorieren).

In einem Forum Käse und whine zu haben bringts nicht so rech, wobei ich sagen muss das es vieleicht mal nicht schlecht ist wenn leute ihren Frust hier los werden können, jedoch hat das weder maß und ziel, tut mir leid.

Ansonsten kann ich nur zu binsenweisheiten greifen:

Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## zadros (10. März 2009)

Berrur schrieb:


> Dies trieb immer mehr leute in den PvE Content und die destros hatten nicht nur die Überzahl sondern dadurch auch die übermacht. Anfangs war damit klar: Auf Erengrad transen und fin. Ein paar alte Feinde haben in diese Richtung ihre Segel gesetzt genauso wie.... einige verbündete im Kampf gegen die destros.



Wann habt ihr auf Erengrad gespielt? Denn so wie oben beschrieben war es NIE im Gegenteil - Anfang des Servers war es sogar umgekehrt - Die Ordnung hat alle 1-2 Tage Schlund angegriffen und wir mussten alles an level 15-35 organisieren um das ganze überhaupt gegen die Frostbringer/Noricum/Fedaykin etc. Zergs zu halten und konnten selber mit ach und krach vllt. 1 Zone locken.
Das ganze wurde dann bis hin zum Servertrans immer ausgeglichener und dieses ausgeglichene Verhältnis wurde dann Freitag-Sonntag KOMPLETT vernichtet!


----------



## joekay (10. März 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Das ganze wurde dann bis hin zum Servertrans immer ausgeglichener und dieses ausgeglichene Verhältnis wurde dann Freitag-Sonntag KOMPLETT vernichtet!



Lt. Pente ist es ja mittlerweile wieder nahe am Ausgleich. Also net onscheißn. Ich würde übrigens gern als Ordler von Erengrad auf Carroburg wechseln, ich mag Unterzahlspiel.


----------



## zadros (10. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Lt. Pente ist es ja mittlerweile wieder nahe am Ausgleich. Also net onscheißn.



RvR Aktiv / nicht RvR Aktiv wird da nicht angezeigt
Das ganze Erengrad RvR ist wieder zu Kreiseln geworden und das kotzt tierisch an...
Wenn Ordnung an einem Tag 2 mal in der Hauptstadt steht ist das wohl kaum ausgeglichen und wir dagegen nicht einmal etwas machen, da in jeder Zone an jedem BfO/Keep 1+ WB standen...

Mein Post oben geht gegen die Falschaussage von Berrur, da die Ordnung eben NICHT wie er sagt im Nachteil war sondern sogar durch besseres Spiel + Organisation deutlich im Vorteil -> 4:1 Stadtraids sagt ja wohl alles.


----------



## joekay (10. März 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Wenn Ordnung an einem Tag 2 mal in der Hauptstadt steht ist das wohl kaum ausgeglichen und wir dagegen nicht einmal etwas machen, da in jeder Zone an jedem BfO/Keep 1+ WB standen...



Mittlerweile sieht die Sache anders aus wie das gestrige RVR gezeigt hat. Ich war zwar nicht wirklich aktiv gestern aber Order kam nicht in die Nähe der Unvermeidlichen Stadt oder? Ihr habt Nachschubtruppen bekommen. Und nochmal: net onscheißn!


----------



## zadros (10. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sieht die Sache anders aus wie das gestrige RVR gezeigt hat. Ich war zwar nicht wirklich aktiv gestern aber Order kam nicht in die Nähe der Unvermeidlichen Stadt oder? Ihr habt Nachschubtruppen bekommen. Und nochmal: net onscheißn!



keine Ahnung ich hab gestern bis 23:00 Uhr gearbeitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd heute wieder rein schaun allerdings twinke ich mir Schamane und DoK hoch, da ich alle 3 Heiler je nach Situation zur Verfügung haben möchte


----------



## Gunbart (10. März 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> RvR Aktiv / nicht RvR Aktiv wird da nicht angezeigt
> Das ganze Erengrad RvR ist wieder zu Kreiseln geworden und das kotzt tierisch an...
> Wenn Ordnung an einem Tag 2 mal in der Hauptstadt steht ist das wohl kaum ausgeglichen und wir dagegen nicht einmal etwas machen, da in jeder Zone an jedem BfO/Keep 1+ WB standen...
> 
> Mein Post oben geht gegen die Falschaussage von Berrur, da die Ordnung eben NICHT wie er sagt im Nachteil war sondern sogar durch besseres Spiel + Organisation deutlich im Vorteil -> 4:1 Stadtraids sagt ja wohl alles.



so wie man dem onlinewelten-forum entnehmen kann streiken die chaoten auf erengrad doch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da ist ein Order-überhang doch wohl verständlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (10. März 2009)

Gunbart schrieb:


> so wie man dem onlinewelten-forum entnehmen kann streiken die chaoten auf erengrad doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Streikaufruf war wegen dem mit dem Transfer verbundenem Order Überhang ...


----------



## Derrania (10. März 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Der Streikaufruf war wegen dem mit dem Transfer verbundenem Order Überhang ...



Und auch Order Gilden bestreiken zumindest teilweise das RvR


----------



## zadros (10. März 2009)

jup z.B. Frostbringer, Noricum, Fedaykin etc. die "Großen" halt :-)

Gruß an euch Frostis!


----------



## Gunbart (10. März 2009)

gestern fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich fad auf dem server..

wurde im SZ zwar ganz schön verkloppt, aber gibt schlimmeres!


----------



## MaRuLe (10. März 2009)

für den streik ging es aber gestern eregrad/praag um die 22uhr heftig ab....ist schon so heftig das mein rechner ne slideshow abspielt^^


----------



## Derrania (10. März 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Gruß an euch Frostis!



Gruß Zurück :-)


----------



## Berrur (10. März 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr auf Erengrad gespielt? Denn so wie oben beschrieben war es NIE im Gegenteil - Anfang des Servers war es sogar umgekehrt - Die Ordnung hat alle 1-2 Tage Schlund angegriffen und wir mussten alles an level 15-35 organisieren um das ganze überhaupt gegen die Frostbringer/Noricum/Fedaykin etc. Zergs zu halten und konnten selber mit ach und krach vllt. 1 Zone locken.
> Das ganze wurde dann bis hin zum Servertrans immer ausgeglichener und dieses ausgeglichene Verhältnis wurde dann Freitag-Sonntag KOMPLETT vernichtet!



Wir haben hier vor ca 4 Wochen angefangen. da war alles im Lot man hatte nette Leute um sich und alles war bestens. Zu dem zeitpukt wars ein labsal hier zu Spielen wenn man von Middenland kam weil sich hier einfach meistens egal in welchem T gleich viel Leute gegenüber standen. Was ihr die ganze zeit so gespielt habt kan ich nicht beurteilen da ich zu dem zeitpunkt nicht Anwesend war, jedoch hat sich dadurch unser entschluss gebildet auf Erengrad zu transen OHNE das wir uns groß Gedanken gemacht haben. So kams das wir am ersten Tag bei erstbester möglichkeit die meisten Spieler hier auf dem Server hatten. 

Ich finde es selbst Schade wie der Transfer ausging und das, vor allem die "alt" Erengrad'ler, man unter den Lags leidet. Das war einfach das problem mit den Server Transfers.

Auf Middenland gabs auch mal nen Server Transfer und wir waren heilfroh darüber. Da kamen noch ein paar Order Gilden und man sah licht am ende des geowned werden Tunnels. Naja pustekuchen! Die destros bekamen genauso zuwach und von den neu auf Middenland getransten hat man bald nur noch wenig bis nichts gehört, ich denke mal auch weil die nur schwer damit klar kamen immer verdroschen zu werden auser man raidet um 8-9 Uhr Morgens im Kreis für 1-2 Stunden, danach hatte man niergends mehr ruhe oder ausgeglichene kämpfe.

Du siehst: Auch andere Server haben schon gelitten, jedoch denke ich das GOA noch was nachschieben wird, so lange müssen wir eben kleine plätzchen backen und GOA trangsalieren.


----------

